# Google Now, do you use it?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I've disabled Google now and I'm not sure I really miss it. The features are nice, but the battery life I am obtaining with it off is much worth it.

Do you use the features of Now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Google mother fucker, do you you use it?!

Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Google now does not waste battery unless you actively use it. The location update crap under Google settings in your Google account sync does.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> Google now does not waste battery unless you actively use it. The location update crap under Google settings in your Google account sync does.


But without having the location update on, how does Google Now give you relevant weather and traffic?

I guess my sports scores would still load, but there must be some type of background data being generated to obtain even these.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Still gives it to me when I ask for directions without it. I called a pizza place the other day and it did it without even a search. After I hung up, I had a notification card about directions and traffic.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Which location setting do you have disabled?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Which location setting do you have disabled?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


All of them?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> Still gives it to me when I ask for directions without it. I called a pizza place the other day and it did it without even a search.


So than some background process is happening, which does cause a battery drain, just maybe not the same that GPS causes to obtain your location. I'll test with Now on and the location update option off and see if there is a difference compared to now completely disabled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I use it almost everyday. I have not experienced any excessive battery drain with it on.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> All of them?


All three?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> All of them?


Do you leave GPS satellites on our you have all 3 off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> All of them?


When you disable everything you get a card saying to turn on Google's location services, otherwise nothing works.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> When you disable everything you get a card saying to turn on Google's location services, otherwise nothing works.


I'm talking about doing it here (see below). I just didn't want to have to spoon feed the answer because I'm semi busy, but here's where you do it (disable whatever under location reporting too):


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm talking about doing it here (see below). I just didn't want to have to spoon feed the answer because I'm semi busy, but here's where you do it (disable whatever under location reporting too):


That's Latitude, yeah? If so then I have all that disabled already.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never had google now suck battery though outside of normal usage with those disabled (it's not even listed as a battery user on my usage stats). Anyone experiencing it still, idk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> I've never had google now suck battery though outside of normal usage with those disabled (it's not even listed as a battery user on my usage stats). Anyone experiencing it still, idk


I don't have any battery issues, I was just curious


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> All three?
> 
> View attachment 30439
> 
> ...


You want to keep those active. I was referring to the stuff under latitude. Sorry if there was a miscommunication.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I use it.

Also, I don't disable anything, and I don't notice any battery difference from ICS to JB. So I guess I don't see a point in not keeping it enabled, personally speaking.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I use it a bit. No hit on battery for me. At least nothing so drastic that I've noticed.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I, for the most part, don't use it. The features a really nice, but I'd rather be able to google a bit faster.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

no


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

I use it a lot. Only thing is I have no idea how to create events for my calender with it. Boo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

killakrez said:


> I use it a lot. Only thing is I have no idea how to create events for my calender with it. Boo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can't do that...
=[


----------



## TheChad (Mar 3, 2012)

I use it all the time. Does anyone know of a way to automatically put an address with a calendar event? For example every time I put the word "work" it puts in my office address. My schedule varies so it doesn't always provide the traffic info.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I use it regularly with no noticeable battery drain. Although ever since I got my extra standard battery and standalone charger I don't remember the last time I looked at my battery stats...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I use it for sports and weather and also haven't noticed a hit on battery. I have noticed the battery on this phone sucks but I noticed that back in mid-December when I got it lol.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I use the heck out of it!! "Note to myself" is great! "Set alarm for" I used the crap out of it for the Olympics to get medal counts and when men's basketball played next. I only missed one game thanks to Google Now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Since we are on the topic...before with the search key or search app I could say "Text "Contact Name," I'm on the way! (or w/e message I wanted) and it would send to them. Now I don't seem to have the ability to do that. Am I missing something? Now when I do it I get the option to open all contacts and when I do it loses my message.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly? I love when it stalks me "Currently 45 minutes from home" and the traffic is actually accurate (now).


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Since we are on the topic...before with the search key or search app I could say "Text "Contact Name," I'm on the way! (or w/e message I wanted) and it would send to them. Now I don't seem to have the ability to do that. Am I missing something? Now when I do it I get the option to open all contacts and when I do it loses my message.


It works but you have to make sure to say the contact name correctly and pause for a second before saying the message. Otherwise it gets confused sometimes.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, here is a pretty good guide as far as commands and such go http://www.addictivetips.com/android/google-now-commands-smart-cards-list/


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I use it constantly. It definitely needs work but I like it so far.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> It works but you have to make sure to say the contact name correctly and pause for a second before saying the message. Otherwise it gets confused sometimes.


I just tried like 15 times lol and all it brings up is a clickable "All People" button.







Maybe it's because I have haxsync and a 2nd google account linked...I just don't know.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just tried like 15 times lol and all it brings up is a clickable "All People" button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only time I get the "All People" is when it doesn't understand the name or it's not in my contacts. I just tried it again about 5 times and it worked perfectly. I only have one account syncing contacts but I don't see how that would matter, but I don't use haxsync.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> The only time I get the "All People" is when it doesn't understand the name or it's not in my contacts. I just tried it again about 5 times and it worked perfectly. I only have one account syncing contacts but I don't see how that would matter, but I don't use haxsync.


Yeah I tried as a test, Text Mom, this is a test and got all people. I tried Send Text To Mom, This is a test and got all people. Oh well.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Google doesn't like texting or calling mom. I have problems all the time. Try text mom at home or mobile which ever you have her set up up.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Google doesn't like texting or calling mom. I have problems all the time. Try text mom at home or mobile which ever you have her set up up.


Haha didn't work but I figured it out. For some reason if I say my mom's real name it will do it right. Same goes for my wife. I have my wife listed as Wife lol and it won't text her. But when I said text Kristin it worked. Thanks guys for helping me out!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Google doesn't like texting or calling mom. I have problems all the time. Try text mom at home or mobile which ever you have her set up up.


"Mom" works fine for me


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

So I turned Google now back on and it instantly gave me cards for traffic to home, sports, and weather of my current location.

It seems that even though you turn it off, that just turns off the cards displaying and not actually turning off the processes associated with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

The info is tied to your account. So anything that was stored from when you had it on instantly comes back.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAFO. Ask Google now what a Cleveland Steamer is.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Am I missing something? I can't get it to list anything sports. For example my favorite team is the Green Bay Packers. Right now I should be seeing the score of the game. I'm not getting squat.

I have my history enabled and whatnot. Location is allowed. Settings appear correct. What am I forgetting?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't "text so-and-so" go back a ways? I'm pretty sure I used that back in my droid incredible days


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> Am I missing something? I can't get it to list anything sports. For example my favorite team is the Green Bay Packers. Right now I should be seeing the score of the game. I'm not getting squat.
> 
> I have my history enabled and whatnot. Location is allowed. Settings appear correct. What am I forgetting?


Google Now sucks when it comes to sports. Its usually WAY behind if it even updates, at least a few innings. Sometimes I wont even get the notification until the next day.


----------



## dead-i (Dec 22, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> Am I missing something? I can't get it to list anything sports. For example my favorite team is the Green Bay Packers. Right now I should be seeing the score of the game. I'm not getting squat.
> 
> I have my history enabled and whatnot. Location is allowed. Settings appear correct. What am I forgetting?


I've read somewhere that it will only provide updates once the season officially starts. So I guess that's why it doesn't give preseason scores.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Didn't "text so-and-so" go back a ways? I'm pretty sure I used that back in my droid incredible days


It was added in froyo I believe.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

dead-i said:


> I've read somewhere that it will only provide updates once the season officially starts. So I guess that's why it doesn't give preseason scores.


If that's true that's BS.







Not that i pay much attention to preseason but still. Fun to watch Rodgers connect to Nelson for a TD yet again last night. I've been adding new jersey's ever year. Nelson was this years addition next to Rodgers, Matthews, Favre (retired jersey with no waffling).









Overall though still loving Google Now despite the lack of sports cards. Can't wait to see what Google does with it in the future. The Traffic card is just about spot on every day for me (to and from work).


----------



## drzplaya1121 (Aug 1, 2012)

i use google now every once in a while and i turned it off for a day and got maybe 45 mins extra on the battery so i re-enabled it.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Weird, this morning, Now stopped speaking the weather and isn't showing the weather card even though its enabled. Also can't figure out how to see traffic, that's enabled too... The only card showing is the appointment card. Was working fine last night....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

otis_bartleh said:


> Weird, this morning, Now stopped speaking the weather and isn't showing the weather card even though its enabled. Also can't figure out how to see traffic, that's enabled too... The only card showing is the appointment card. Was working fine last night....


Same thing here must be issues on Google's end today.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Same thing here must be issues on Google's end today.


Working fine on my end.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been using it and it is great. I made sure all my appointments had the addresses and I get the cards of when I need to leave. I also get an update when traffic is delayed on any of my commutes. Sports cards work great, they may be 15 min behind on baseball. Still have not been able to get football cards to show up, but I agree it may be the regular season. It will also be interesting to see if college teams will show up as cards. I have mine set to track my location so there may be a small battery hit, but not so bad that I notice it.

So far this morning everything seems to be working correctly for me.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Same thing here must be issues on Google's end today.


Well, it may not be everyone, but at least I'm not the only one... Don't know if that makes me feel better or not! lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

otis_bartleh said:


> Well, it may not be everyone, but at least I'm not the only one... Don't know if that makes me feel better or not! lol


Hey it makes me feel better lol. I hate when I'm the only one. I know it's not ROM related or anything because it was fine last night and now this morning it's gone randomly.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hey it makes me feel better lol. I hate when I'm the only one. I know it's not ROM related or anything because it was fine last night and now this morning it's gone randomly.


True, much harder to track the problem if your the only one having it! Gonna keep an eye out today, see what happens later on...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

otis_bartleh said:


> True, much harder to track the problem if your the only one having it! Gonna keep an eye out today, see what happens later on...


Yeah my Red Sox card appears showing there is a game but no weather. I'll also keep an eye out throughout the day.


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Never have had any issues with batt life with using it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Weather back up.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Weather back up.


For me too, that was strange...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

otis_bartleh said:


> For me too, that was strange...


Yeah must have been an issue somewhere but oh well back in action.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

No. If you're in a building which gps cannot get through, has no wifi, and the cell signal is poor, it drains your battery FAST.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

exarkun said:


> No. If you're in a building which gps cannot get through, has no wifi, and the cell signal is poor, it drains your battery FAST.


That's what happens regardless if you have Google Now on or not.

I haz no sig


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> But without having the location update on, how does Google Now give you relevant weather and traffic?
> 
> I guess my sports scores would still load, but there must be some type of background data being generated to obtain even these.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How did you get the sports cars to come up? I can't get mine to work. Edit Teams is greyed out. Would LOVE for that to work! Thanks in advance for any help with this!

Liquid Smooth like beta 2
WillyJay MODs


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bpark32 said:


> How did you get the sports cars to come up? I can't get mine to work. Edit Teams is greyed out. Would LOVE for that to work! Thanks in advance for any help with this!
> 
> Liquid Smooth like beta 2
> WillyJay MODs


For me personally I just asked "Did the Red Sox win last night?" and it told me. Then a few min later I checked and Edit Teams had the Red Sox there. I haven't got luck with NFL teams yet though.


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> For me personally I just asked "Did the Red Sox win last night?" and it told me. Then a few min later I checked and Edit Teams had the Red Sox there. I haven't got luck with NFL teams yet though.


Thanks! I've asked for scores b4, they come up fine, no change in edit teams though. Thanks for the input. I'll just have to wait I guess...

Liquid Smooth like beta 2
WillyJay MODs


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bpark32 said:


> Thanks! I've asked for scores b4, they come up fine, no change in edit teams though. Thanks for the input. I'll just have to wait I guess...
> 
> Liquid Smooth like beta 2
> WillyJay MODs


Do you have web history enabled on your google account?


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe so...where do I go to check? Maybe I'm not doing it right...

Liquid Smooth like beta 2
WillyJay MODs


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Do you have web history enabled on your google account?


Yes, history is on.

Liquid Smooth like beta 2
WillyJay MODs


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bpark32 said:


> Yes, history is on.
> 
> Liquid Smooth like beta 2
> WillyJay MODs


Damn that's weird.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

anyone had issues with weather always show the weather for a town next your current location and never the one u are in.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I definitely use it and why disable it when it's a great feature. Drain or not drain, I believe that it's worth it.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

bump for an answer PLZ


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

havi007 said:


> anyone had issues with weather always show the weather for a town next your current location and never the one u are in.


Mine's working fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Stealing this from a ROM thread, thought some of you could find this useful as well. It seems to be working for me.


Add GEvent (48368) to your contacts, name it "Magic Calendar"
Click and hold the Search button to bring up Google Voice Search and say, "Text to Magic Calendar, Pick up kids 2pm at the Cliffs in Valhalla, New York" (or, you know, whatever event you want to schedule)
Wait a bit&#8230; you should receive a confirmation text and it should show up on your Google Calendar
Bring up event in your favorite calendar app or widget&#8230; click on the link for the location
Click on bubble to check out Places and to get turn-by-turn directions from your free Google Navigation


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

havi007 said:


> bump for an answer PLZ


12? Relax bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> Also, here is a pretty good guide as far as commands and such go http://www.addictive...art-cards-list/


Thanks for that!


----------



## GrapeApe (Jun 7, 2011)

I use it when I want to show off for nerd friends.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> 12? Relax bro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Huh whats 12, i like the avatar photo brings back old memories lol


----------



## daman215 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love it when i leave my house it automatically tells me how to get back home so much for being loss ,weather conditon where i`m at ,bus routes,what you trippin bro this is pure history in the making of better things to come. Wait did i say that right? anyway for people keep saying battery drain wether it`s rom / google now you have got to be kidding me right, this big as screen and little ass batttery you really think you gonna get nokia like battery time forget it, do your self a favor and walk around with two batterys . Google now will only get better.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course- its way more convenient for me at least...


----------

